

Ask HN: Why are URLs clickable in comments but not in main thread? - iworkforthem

I'm sure this can be changed easily. But it is not. So I guess there's a reason behind it. Also, it makes no sense for authors to post their own links in the comments.
======
riffraff
From: <http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html> How do I make a link in a
question?

    
    
        You can't. (This is to prevent people from using this
        method as a way of submitting a link, but with their
        comments in a privileged position at the top of the
        page. If you want to submit a link with comments, just
        submit it, then add a regular comment.)

------
dholowiski
If they were clickable, this would be an easy way to get around the 'link can
only be submitted once' rule.

